# ECA FSW Canada- Clarification on First name and Last name



## migrateabdul (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi,

I am from India looking to apply for Education credential Assessment (ECA) for FSW Canada. I prefer to submit the transcripts to WES for the ECA.

But I need clarification on the below:

1) As per the Passport my name is:

FIRST NAME: Abdul Samath

SURNAME: Mohammed Farook


2) As per my education certificates my name is:

Name: Abdul Samath M

Where ‘M’ is the initial – which is my father name “Mohammed Farook”


a) Do I need to submit any additional document for the clarification about First name and Last name while sending the transcripts to WES for ECA FSW Canada ? 

b) While filling the WES-ECA application, Is it fine to give the First name and Last name as per details on the Indian passport ?


I am using the same details as per the passport name in IELTS exam.


Please suggest.

Regards,
Abdul


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

migrateabdul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India looking to apply for Education credential Assessment (ECA) for FSW Canada. I prefer to submit the transcripts to WES for the ECA.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Fill all u r name difference in a canada format and get notarize it its sufficient.


----------



## migrateabdul (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks. Could you please help me to find the canada format or template that should be followed.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

migrateabdul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India looking to apply for Education credential Assessment (ECA) for FSW Canada. I prefer to submit the transcripts to WES for the ECA.
> 
> ...



You have two first names and two last names?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

colchar said:


> You have two first names and two last names?


It's standard in Spain where I live and can cause problems for those of us with only one. I wouldn't be surprised if other countries have the same system


----------

